# 'Store bought' raw food recommendations?



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking into maybe seeing how Sophie takes to more of a 'whole food' diet than we have now. The meat canned foods and meat baby foods combined with some veggies is working well, but am wondering if some of the store bought raw food blends might be good for us. I am not looking to go too far toward a homemade diet just yet; not beyond the 'bonus foods' of mealies, crickets, and pinky mice. This might be a step up for us, though.

It seems like only a few of us are trending toward whole foods, raw foods - whatever you want to call it, so I don't know if this is even the best forum for the inquiry.? I'm looking for brand and specific product recommendations, experiences, and the like.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

at Petco, we carry things like Instinct Raw Diet, which is stored in the freezer. I got a sample bag from a rep for the company and gave it as treats to my herd. They seemed to love it, as long at it wasn't too cold.

http://www.petco.com/product/121727...tes-Frozen-Pet-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I don't see anything in the ingredients that would be harmful, and it sounds good enough to eat myself! But, I just got a tiny 1# bag and that lasted me quite a while. I also took out any uneaten food before I went to bed, (I used it as treats)


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I was recently looking over the ingrediants on a fresh pet bag, and it didn't seem to bad I was actually wondering If I could give it to my hedgie. 

I forget which cat bag I picked up and read but it had 20 percent protein which I know is a little low and the fat was something like ten percent.


----------



## lessthansign3 (Jun 1, 2013)

I know Stella and Chewy's and Nature's Variety are good, well known brands that have been used with good results. I can't tell you from personal experience about them as I feed a raw diet from a local store. That being said, I've heard nothing but good things, especially about Stella and Chewy's. So long as the raw diet is being fed with plenty of veggies (see the holistic diets thread) and some bugs, you need not worry about the high protein content. I recommend 60% veggies, 30% meaties, and 10% bugs. That has been working well for Sebastian.


----------

